
90 Percent of growth in high-tech jobs happened in just 5 metro areas - hellisothers
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/12/9/21000162/high-tech-job-growth-concentration-brookings
======
exegete
I wonder what the trend is over smaller time scales (e.g., just 2019) instead
of over a 14 year period. The title really should be “Since 2005...”

------
Tempest1981
I was surprised to see Texas shrinking. The media often reports of people
flocking to Austin from the SF Bay Area.

Or are mostly non-tech workers leaving?

